# New Bee from Dutchess County NY



## Mary Beth Reid (May 2, 2014)

Just started my first hive 2 weeks ago. I bought a package of Italians. I can't seem to tear myself away from the hive. I could sit there all day and watch them do what they do. And actually, I have sat there all day for a few of the last 14 days! My partner thinks I'm a bit obsessed, but I am hooked. Really, really hooked. I have so much to learn and really appreciate that this forum exists. Cheers!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Welcome Mary Beth. Do you belong to your local bee club down that way? Look them up on eshpa.org. The website for The Empire State Honey Producers Association.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I can't seem to tear myself away from the hive. 

It's too late for you... you have bee fever. It is incurable.


----------



## Mary Beth Reid (May 2, 2014)

Thanks for the info sqkcrk. I don't belong to a bee club yet, but am looking into the closest option.


----------



## Mary Beth Reid (May 2, 2014)

Yes, I think it is too late. I've been bitten. No stings yet, but it's just a matter of time and I'm ok with that, it's a price I'm willing to pay.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Mary Beth Reid said:


> Thanks for the info sqkcrk. I don't belong to a bee club yet, but am looking into the closest option.


How about the Ulster County Beekeepers or Catskill Beekeepers.


----------



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

Check out the new NY Bee Wellness website, it has a map of NY clubs.
Dutchess County would be the Stony Kill Apiary Group in Wappingers Falls, the location of the next Train the Trainer workshop.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Mary Beth!


----------

